# When to begin feeding froglets?



## staarbit (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey, everyone!
I recently had some azureus froglets emerge from the water. One has absorbed its tail completely and the other one still has a bit of it's tail left. I waited about a day before dropping in a couple springtails, but they definitely have no interest - the springtails were still around the next day. Is this normal? Is there a certain amount of time I should wait before I begin feeding? Thanks!


----------



## asoules (May 4, 2015)

I usually have springs and some ff's in there. if there is enough leaf litter they get active after a couple days. I use a bottle cap with some banana for a feeding station. the frogs will make there way over when they get comfortable.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## knutiguti (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd wait until the tail is completely absorbed - they'll start feeding within a few days after that in my experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanuuy (Sep 11, 2016)

Once out of the water fully, i leave some fruit flies in there but after a few days you can see the froglets eat them up.


----------

